# Tempo [FAQ]

## Luc@s

Quanto tempo ci metterei se volessi installare la gentoo sul sottodetto pc??

- P2 300Mhz;

- 160 MB ram;

Tnk 10000000

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dipende con che stage vuoi partire. Con lo stage 3 non doivresti metterci molto a installare il sistema di base se parti dallo stage 1 devi armarti con un po' di pazienza. Dicci da dove vuoi iniziare così sapremoi darti una risposta più precisa.

----------

## Luc@s

stage2???

----------

## shev

Imho è una domanda inutile, nel senso che non esiste una risposta. Puoi impiegarci 3 ore come 3 settimane. Dipende da talmente tante variabili che ha poco senso dare qualche valore. 

L'unica cosa certa è che devi armarti di moooolta pazienza, procurati qualche bel libro, un cronometro e tra qualche giorno ci darai tu stesso la risposta  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Secondo me ti conviene mettere il sistema partendo dallo stage 3. Una volta finito metti le tu USE come ti pare e poi dai un bel 

```
# emerge -e world
```

così ti ricompila tutto il sistema. Giocando poi con il nice poi vedere te che priorità dargli. Perché ti consiglio questo? Per il semplice fatto che mentre stai compilando puoi fare altro  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Luc@s

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Perché ti consiglio questo? Per il semplice fatto che mentre stai compilando puoi fare altro

 

Tanto stacco la tastiera e lo lascio andare tutta notte.............serve la rete???

No perche io ho posso lasciara la net sul 2 PC solo la notte.

P.s: le sk di rete sul serverino sono 2 ISA con Rj45 e BNC.........ho bisogno di driver????

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> .............serve la rete???

 

Sì serve la rete per scaricare i pacchetti a meno che questo lavoro lo fai prima dando un

```
# emerge -s comando_doc
```

così facendo ti scarica i pacchetti.

----------

## Luc@s

tnk!

Altra domandina: le sk di rete sul serverino sono 2 ISA con Rj45 e BNC.........ho bisogno di driver????

----------

## blackfede

Se usi il livecd sei a posto, perchè i "driver" sono gia inclusi nel kernel, se invece usi il tuo kernel devi ricoradrti in fase di compilazione di abilitarli, o come modulo, o metterli intergari nel kernel stesso...

----------

## Luc@s

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Se usi il livecd sei a posto, perchè i "driver" sono gia inclusi nel kernel, se invece usi il tuo kernel devi ricoradrti in fase di compilazione di abilitarli, o come modulo, o metterli intergari nel kernel stesso...

 

E in che sezione del kernel li trovo i "driver"???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> E in che sezione del kernel li trovo i "driver"???

 

Devi fare modprobe nome_modulo. I moduli li trovi in /lib/modules/kernel_version/ . Attenzione che io non sono mai riuscito a fare andare una scheda ISA (questo non vuol dire che tu non ce la faccia  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## Luc@s

nn esiste un ISA generico???

Il fatto è che nn so che sk sono  :Sad: 

----------

## Sparker

beh per scoprirlo puoi usare il comado lspci

Visto la potenza del PC potresti considerare di compilarlo su un'altra macchina e poi copiarlo nel disco del server.

Io feci così, a suo tempo.   :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> beh per scoprirlo puoi usare il comado lspci
> 
> 

 

il fatto che si chiami lspci ti dice nulla?   :Laughing: 

Per delle schede ISA potresti usare l'utility pnpdump dal pacchetto isapnptools, ma forse è più semplice se parti con un livecd che le riconosca e verifichi che moduli carica.

In alternativa apri il case e verifica se sul pcb e/o sugli integrati della scheda ci sono sigle che ti possano aiutare ad identificarla, magari attraverso una ricerca su google.

Una volta risalito al modello della scheda e/o al modulo relativo devi verificare di averlo compilato ed installato.

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Visto la potenza del PC potresti considerare di compilarlo su un'altra macchina e poi copiarlo nel disco del server.
> 
> Io feci così, a suo tempo.  

 

Anch'io ho scelto questa soluzione!

Ho messo l'hd sul mio pc (xp 2400) ho compilato tutto quello che mi serviva (ovviamente le cflags settate per un p2!) e poi ho messo l'hd sul server .... poi ho dovuto ricompilare il kernel per togliere tutte le robe che mi servivano per farlo girare sull'athlon...

Altra soluzione potrebbe essere distcc (che ora uso per aggiornare il sudetto server)....

Ciao!

----------

## Luc@s

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altra soluzione potrebbe essere distcc !

 

uot is it?

Che harha il tuo serverino?

----------

## popposoft

io per compilare un kernel 2.4 su un k6-2 a 350 mhz con 64 mb ram ci ho messo 2,5 ore... ti posso dare solo questo metro di riferimento

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   
> 
> Altra soluzione potrebbe essere distcc ! 
> 
> uot is it?
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/distcc.xml

In una riga:

aiuti a compilare il software sul serverino sfigato con il tuo desktop...

Ciao!

----------

## Luc@s

nn mi riconosce la ISA.

Mi dice che nn è ne-compatibile  :Sad: 

----------

